

Mertado (YC W10): Deal Hunting, Social Shopping For Facebook - kola
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/20/yc-funded-mertado-deal-hunting-social-shopping-for-facebook/

======
robryan
From a quick look the facebook app comes off as intrusive which is a bit
different for a YC company, you can't even look at it without giving them
access to your email address, then while clicking through products it will
pop-up with refer a friend and post to wall.

There are quiet a few of these sites around now that give you a small list of
deals and presumably buy these items in bulk. Unless all the products are in a
niche it would be pretty rare that much that I wanted would crop up, other
people could be different I suppose.

~~~
physcab
I had the same thought too. Their deal structure seems a bit convoluted, and
when this is paired with the fact that they are gleaning my personal
information it comes off as spammy.

------
Heff
Dang, definitely some good deals on there.

